# Jamie's Tarantulas enclosure experience/review



## ForeverTHC (Jul 25, 2016)

I was ordering two new T's from petcenterusa (great service ) , a 1-1.5" _A. geroldi _and a .5" _B. albopilosum. _I have a decent sized vile for the tiny sling, but since the _A. geroldi_ is my first arboreal spider, I decided to order a cheap juvie setup from jamiestarantulas.com. I'll include a link to the specific one I ordered. Now, I appreciate that the kit was only $30 (shipping included) with everything included to set it up, it wasn't a bad deal, but the build quality was awful. I had to set it up upside down because the way it opens of involves removing the top ~70% of the enclosure, but even with it upside down I would tear up web every time for misting or feeding.. After a couple days of dealing with that I made a trip to meijer and bought a similar sized tupperware container with a snap lid, drilled holes in two sides allowing for more ventilation than the one MESH  vent hole than the jamie's tarantulas one, rehoused the spider ASAP, and it's much better. Oh and I forgot to mention, removing the top part (technically bottom) was just awful. It required so much force to take it off and put it back on and it would make cracking noises like it was about to break or if it was being forced on somthing it wasn't supposed to fit. I'm sure this terrified the freshly shipped/rehoused spider. On the bright side I was able to remove the T, switch over the substrate, moss, corkbark, and everything else included to my DIY enclosure, and get the spider rehoused in under 20 minutes. In conclusion, it's pretty sad when a $4 tupperware/rubbermaid is more functional and practical than an enclosure I wasted $30 on. ($15 enclosure, $15 shipping).

https://jamiestarantulas.com/arboreal-juvenile-enclosure-kit/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 25, 2016)

ForeverTHC said:


> I was ordering two new T's from petcenterusa (great service ) , a 1-1.5" _A. geroldi _and a .5" _B. albopilosum. _I have a decent sized vile for the tiny sling, but since the _A. geroldi_ is my first arboreal spider, I decided to order a cheap juvie setup from jamiestarantulas.com. I'll include a link to the specific one I ordered. Now, I appreciate that the kit was only $30 (shipping included) with everything included to set it up, it wasn't a bad deal, but the build quality was awful. I had to set it up upside down because the way it opens of involves removing the top ~70% of the enclosure, but even with it upside down I would tear up web every time for misting or feeding.. After a couple days of dealing with that I made a trip to meijer and bought a similar sized tupperware container with a snap lid, drilled holes in two sides allowing for more ventilation than the one MESH  vent hole than the jamie's tarantulas one, rehoused the spider ASAP, and it's much better. Oh and I forgot to mention, removing the top part (technically bottom) was just awful. It required so much force to take it off and put it back on and it would make cracking noises like it was about to break or if it was being forced on somthing it wasn't supposed to fit. I'm sure this terrified the freshly shipped/rehoused spider. On the bright side I was able to remove the T, switch over the substrate, moss, corkbark, and everything else included to my DIY enclosure, and get the spider rehoused in under 20 minutes. In conclusion, it's pretty sad when a $4 tupperware/rubbermaid is more functional and practical than an enclosure I wasted $30 on. ($15 enclosure, $15 shipping).
> https://jamiestarantulas.com/arboreal-juvenile-enclosure-kit/


Welcome to the world of Avics, you need to do a lot of reading 

You are new to owning arboreals let alone Avics, and based on your comments you clearly don't understand why the AMAC box is inverted; this is due to your inexperience. Agreed one mesh hole is not enough. I buy the AMAC boxes from The Container Store for 3$, you can buy them off Amazon too. I don't use mesh, I drill holes instead as Ts chew through screen.

You have no one else but yourself to blame in ordering a T container with only 1 vent hole. Jamie has a clear picture of it on their site, and if you had questions you could have emailed her to make a more informed purchasing decision. You didn't do this or didn't think your way through this. It's a bit like complaining you bought a car that was a standard, when in fact it's an automatic after you test drove it!

As for the cracking sound, indeed the tolerance of AMAC boxes does vary, that's why I always buy them in person 

The main critiques you had for daily husbandry are eliminated once you understand why many of us experienced Avic keepers use inverted setups (not a requirement mind you to keep Avics).

BTW, no one in their right mind worries about tearing up a Ts web. Misting is for plants, not for Ts. Use a water bowl, and a blunt ended syringe to add water at specific sites in a drop-wise fashion.



I strongly suggest you read as much as possible about Avics on this forum (not caresheets, they are full of crap), otherwise you may be posting in a few months "Help my Avic is dying/dead".

View media item 34728












A. huriana- Sub Adult Male, Drinking



__ viper69
__ Jun 26, 2016
__
avicularia
huriana




						FOR ALL THE NEW AVIC OWNERS THAT WONDER IF THERE AVIC WILL DRINK FROM A DISH ON THE SUB FLOOR!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ForeverTHC (Jul 26, 2016)

Don't get me wrong, I've read articles on here criticizing their ventilation, and I knew what I was getting into, and honestly the one vent hole wasn't the part that bothered me most, I just hate the wire mesh. And really, no misting the sides? I've been using a water dish and misting the sides every few days. Why is it easier to keep them in a container that when you remove the "lid" the entire enclosure is exposed? I mean I'm sure it makes everything a little easier but I would be afraid of accidently scaring it and it jumping off behind my shelf or something. I appreciate the advice, but it still doesn't change the fact I would have to put my avic through an earthquake just to open the thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ForeverTHC (Jul 26, 2016)

I appreciate the advice, but really, no misting at all? I've been using a water dish in combination with misting just the sides lightly every few days for humidity. And about the ventilation, I did read bad things about the ventilation in her enclosures, but it's not even that that bothers me. More holes can be drilled. It's the wire mesh, now mind I did see it in the pictures as you said. I also believe that if many experienced keepers use this type of inverted acrylic box, I received a defective unit. Mine did not open right at all, now I could email her and try to get a new one that opens without causing an earthquake for the spider, but I honestly don't care. In my eyes it's a wasted $30 and I don't really want to push it any further


----------



## ForeverTHC (Jul 26, 2016)

Oops.. Internet's being weird. Thought it didn't post my first one until I was done with retyping it.


----------



## viper69 (Jul 26, 2016)

ForeverTHC said:


> Don't get me wrong, I've read articles on here criticizing their ventilation, and I knew what I was getting into, and honestly the one vent hole wasn't the part that bothered me most, I just hate the wire mesh. And really, no misting the sides? I've been using a water dish and misting the sides every few days. Why is it easier to keep them in a container that when you remove the "lid" the entire enclosure is exposed? I mean I'm sure it makes everything a little easier but I would be afraid of accidently scaring it and it jumping off behind my shelf or something. I appreciate the advice, but it still doesn't change the fact I would have to put my avic through an earthquake just to open the thing.


I understand your thoughts.

They have a water dish at the bottom, and as you can see in my pic, Avics will come to the bottom of a container to drink generally speaking.

It's easier because Avics go to the top, they hang out at the top. So if you make the actual lid the top, then you are constantly having to worry about: escapes, web disruption (not a big deal, but if avoided even better for the T IME), and T disruption, ie, its sanity.

All you do with an inverted format is drop the cricket on the sub and watch your T hunt like it's evolved to do.


Make sense???

A lot of Avic keepers use these AMAC boxes. If you need names let me know if you don't believe me. I've been keeping Avics for over 10 years.

As I said, it's not the only way to keep them. You could use 32 oz deli cups as well, I use them alongside my inverted AMACs, both with Avics.

With everything you knew, I'm shocked you bought that product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EricsPlasticShop (Jul 27, 2016)

ForeverTHC said:


> Don't get me wrong, I've read articles on here criticizing their ventilation, and I knew what I was getting into, and honestly the one vent hole wasn't the part that bothered me most, I just hate the wire mesh. And really, no misting the sides? I've been using a water dish and misting the sides every few days. Why is it easier to keep them in a container that when you remove the "lid" the entire enclosure is exposed? I mean I'm sure it makes everything a little easier but I would be afraid of accidently scaring it and it jumping off behind my shelf or something. I appreciate the advice, but it still doesn't change the fact I would have to put my avic through an earthquake just to open the thing.


I have good experience with the tilting tower

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Aug 8, 2016)

I have bought multiple of Jamie's arboreal Enclosures (Juvenile and Spiderling) and am thrilled with them.  I did add additional holes on the side for more cross ventilation and one hole for adding water with a syringe.  But any option available will require holes to be done based on a design plan.  In both cases my spiders have already created webs and I can open the box without messing up the web.

Has there ever been a case where the aluminum mesh on Jamie's enclosures has been compromised by a T?


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Aug 9, 2016)

Jeff Allen said:


> Has there ever been a case where the aluminum mesh on Jamie's enclosures has been compromised by a T?


TBH I've always kept my arboreal slings and juvies in AMAC boxes exactly like Jamie's with one 1" diameter wire mesh screen in the top. I've never had a T do anything to the screen and I've kept a few dozen at a time this way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Aug 12, 2016)

Not to start an argument,  but ever thought about using empty food containers? I have been using 40 oz. peanut butter containers, inverted, for many years now. Picture is 6 P. regalis slings, at 1 1/4", that were rehoused from 3 oz. condiment cups. My cost $3.49, dogs get PB treats, I get a free enclosure roughly 4"X7".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 12, 2016)

Red Eunice said:


> Not to start an argument,  but ever thought about using empty food containers? I have been using 40 oz. peanut butter containers, inverted, for many years now. Picture is 6 P. regalis slings, at 1 1/4", that were rehoused from 3 oz. condiment cups. My cost $3.49, dogs get PB treats, I get a free enclosure roughly 4"X7".


That's interesting you keep Pokis in an inverted setup, particularly because their instinct is to go down upon being disturbed. The Poki slings I've kept all form dirt tents among the cage furniture. What do your Poki's do as it seems their floor is removable by you?

Wood screws supporting the cork to the container?


----------



## viper69 (Aug 12, 2016)

Jeff Allen said:


> Has there ever been a case where the aluminum mesh on Jamie's enclosures has been compromised by a T?


I don't know of one, doesn't mean it hasn't happened. However, she and Jon only use screen on smaller setups. I don't know for sure, but I don't think Ts of the proper size that can fit into her small containers have the strength to pull apart the screen.

Now, if she had screen on her large setups, then your question would be more relevant I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Aug 12, 2016)

viper69 said:


> That's interesting you keep Pokis in an inverted setup, particularly because their instinct is to go down upon being disturbed. The Poki slings I've kept all form dirt tents among the cage furniture. What do your Poki's do as it seems their floor is removable by you?
> 
> Wood screws supporting the cork to the container?


 I've used inverted setups with all my arboreals (NW/OW) only in them for 2-3 molts. Only had a P. irminia sling around 1 year ago that did burrow into the sub. Majority of the time they (pokies) are near the sub but stay inside the cork, behind the fake leaves. When the base is unscrewed, very slowly, and they're near the base, they will climb upwards. Once they hit the 2 1/2"-3" size, into a 7"X7"X14" standard arboreal enclosure. Some, not all, will then create minor web curtains at the base of the cork in the larger enclosure. Usually find them chilling on their cork slabs midway and near the top of their enclosures.  Only been keeping pokies the past 3 years, lots of Psalms, H. maculatas prior to these. 3 is my maximum on rehousing, less stress on them and me. Haha!

 Yes, a pair of #6X1/2" pan head screws hold the cork in place. Easy to break down and clean for the next tenant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Aug 12, 2016)

Red Eunice said:


> Not to start an argument,  but ever thought about using empty food containers? I have been using 40 oz. peanut butter containers, inverted, for many years now. Picture is 6 P. regalis slings, at 1 1/4", that were rehoused from 3 oz. condiment cups. My cost $3.49, dogs get PB treats, I get a free enclosure roughly 4"X7".


I will only be able to argue with you on peanut butter brands.  Smucker's All Natural only comes in glass jars 

That is great if it works for your T's.  I am trying to use small medicine vials for my water so that I insure that plenty of water is always available for my Avic's.  They are deeper than a PB lid height.  Thus unscrewing the lid could create bad results with a jar of water rotating in this manner.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 12, 2016)

Red Eunice said:


> I've used inverted setups with all my arboreals (NW/OW) only in them for 2-3 molts. Only had a P. irminia sling around 1 year ago that did burrow into the sub. Majority of the time they (pokies) are near the sub but stay inside the cork, behind the fake leaves. When the base is unscrewed, very slowly, and they're near the base, they will climb upwards. Once they hit the 2 1/2"-3" size, into a 7"X7"X14" standard arboreal enclosure. Some, not all, will then create minor web curtains at the base of the cork in the larger enclosure. Usually find them chilling on their cork slabs midway and near the top of their enclosures.  Only been keeping pokies the past 3 years, lots of Psalms, H. maculatas prior to these. 3 is my maximum on rehousing, less stress on them and me. Haha!
> 
> Yes, a pair of #6X1/2" pan head screws hold the cork in place. Easy to break down and clean for the next tenant.


I use inverted setups for other Ts, but not for Poki's so this caught my eye and surprise given my observations with my P rufi's and what is generally reported w/ Poki sling, very interesting.

Your observations are very interesting indeed. I'm not sure if I would try it, but I'm glad it works for you.

@Toxoderidae what do you think of the inverted setup Red Eunice has for Poki slings?


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 12, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I use inverted setups for other Ts, but not for Poki's so this caught my eye and surprise given my observations with my P rufi's and what is generally reported w/ Poki sling, very interesting.
> 
> Your observations are very interesting indeed. I'm not sure if I would try it, but I'm glad it works for you.
> 
> @Toxoderidae what do you think of the inverted setup Red Eunice has for Poki slings?


I've honestly never used inverted setups for any of my pokie slings, since they seem more happy IN the cork (I always give sufficient openings for them to live in it) or in web tube dirt curtains. I see no issue with the enclosures though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Aug 13, 2016)

I may have to move my 1.5" Avic from the Juvenile size to the larger size with the door or some other brand.   I don't think it is coming down for food or water in the current enclosure.  I have got up in the middle of the night to check I never see her out of the nest area (2-3 inch distance).

The problem with the large enclosure is designing it so that the Avic can't fall a large distance and get injured.   On the plus side, the swing door allows access to all parts of the enclosure.   Because the Juvenile size one doesn't have a door up high I can't drop feeders into her nest area.  There is room to mount a water dish up high on either enclosure. 

Another thought would be to move it to a 32 ounce deli cup, but the problem there is cleanup for items that fall to the bottom of the cup requires damage to the Avic's web since the cup isn't very large.  This Avic is also fast so I could envision it coming out of a deli container pretty quick if it goes up when the lid opens.

I suppose I could also look at other brands or figure out a way to create a door on the existing enclosure by altering the round screen.  Too bad nobody makes a container with removable top and bottom while the vertical components stay attached to a middle piece.


----------



## ForeverTHC (Aug 16, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I understand your thoughts.
> 
> They have a water dish at the bottom, and as you can see in my pic, Avics will come to the bottom of a container to drink generally speaking.
> 
> ...



Yes, I now understand how these boxes are supposed to be used,  but I still can't bring myself to use the Jamie's  setup again. I could modify it so I like it more,  sure,  but there's no way it's supposed to open and close that rough...  The sling is liking the new container and I haven't disrupted it too much with it's nest location. Molted this morning so soon hopefully it will be big enough to transfer into something nice with a swinging door.  I do hope everyone here understands I appreciate the advice and was in no way trying to argue here

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Aug 16, 2016)

ForeverTHC said:


> Yes, I now understand how these boxes are supposed to be used,  but I still can't bring myself to use the Jamie's  setup again. I could modify it so I like it more,  sure,  but there's no way it's supposed to open and close that rough...  The sling is liking the new container and I haven't disrupted it too much with it's nest location. Molted this morning so soon hopefully it will be big enough to transfer into something nice with a swinging door.  I do hope everyone here understands I appreciate the advice and was in no way trying to argue here


Mine opened kind of rough when I first got them, but after opening and closing the base a few times it now works well.  I also like the fact that it doesn't have too many holes preset in it for ventilation.  That provides options for ventilation choices based on how you put your bark, etc. inside the enclosure.  My biggest struggle is figuring out how to insert feeders from the top into the web so it will trigger the Avic to go hunting.  I plan to modify mine to have a hole at the top with a plug that will keep the T from escaping when not in use.  My Avic Versicolor T's appear to be never coming down to the base or if they are it is rare and they never eat the pre-kill (12 days without eating so far).  They do seem happy in that both are creating a lot of web in the upper section..  I may try a live feeder tonight to see if I get different results.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 16, 2016)

Jeff Allen said:


> Mine opened kind of rough when I first got them, but after opening and closing the base a few times it now works well.  I also like the fact that it doesn't have too many holes preset in it for ventilation.  That provides options for ventilation choices based on how you put your bark, etc. inside the enclosure.  My biggest struggle is figuring out how to insert feeders from the top into the web so it will trigger the Avic to go hunting.  I plan to modify mine to have a hole at the top with a plug that will keep the T from escaping when not in use.  My Avic Versicolor T's appear to be never coming down to the base or if they are it is rare and they never eat the pre-kill (12 days without eating so far).  They do seem happy in that both are creating a lot of web in the upper section..  I may try a live feeder tonight to see if I get different results.


Jeff you need to watch your Ts abdomen size and body position. Head first facing down is almost a guarantee it's in hunting mode.

If your doing inverted boxes just throw a couple live crix in the bottom. Notice the live crix, T was head down.













0.0.1 A. huriana - Lunch



__ viper69
__ Aug 8, 2016
__ 3
__
huriana




						0.0.1 A. huriana - Lunch

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Aug 16, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Jeff you need to watch your Ts abdomen size and body position. Head first facing down is almost a guarantee it's in hunting mode.
> 
> If your doing inverted boxes just throw a couple live crix in the bottom. Notice the live crix, T was head down.
> 
> ...


Okay.  Thanks.
Most of the time my two Avic's are on top of the cork bark pointed sideways where part of their web is located.  Perhaps I should have installed the bark so they could not go above it.  I guess I did this because I was figuring a stable nest location would be needed in case they molt in their nest at some point.  I went ahead and placed two live crickets in each one's base area.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 16, 2016)

Jeff Allen said:


> Okay.  Thanks.
> Most of the time my two Avic's are on top of the cork bark pointed sideways where part of their web is located.  Perhaps I should have installed the bark so they could not go above it.  I guess I did this because I was figuring a stable nest location would be needed in case they molt in their nest at some point.  I went ahead and placed two live crickets in each one's base area.


Predicting where they will molt is never a winning bet, they will engineer what and how they need things to be hah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Aug 20, 2016)

Inverted setups is all I use for my Avicularia slings. Not bashing OP. It is something I had to get used to but is actually much better with Avicularia who tend to web as high as possible in the enclosure.


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Aug 20, 2016)

i attached the cork via a screw through the top of the enclosure. (Technically the bottom of the tub)


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Aug 20, 2016)

Theses are 3x3x7.5


----------

